# Under water at the berry...more camera footage!



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

A few weeks ago I posted about my trip to the berry with pics of my setup. In that post I talked about some things I learned about fish eating off of the bottom and not touching the bait unless it was all the way down there.
I don't know if I would believe that if I heard it from someone and I would continue with me same ol tactic of keeping it off of the bottom 6" to a foot.
Well here is proof of it all...and actually pretty cool footage if I do say so myself.
This first fish just swims on by. STUCK UP! Wut...you too good fir my bait? 
[youtube:2l74r3xr]http://www.youtube.com/v/-YOIc0bZU7Q&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2l74r3xr]

The second one shows a fish eating the bait from my back pole off of the bottom and you can see him getting yanked up after I set that hook in it's mouth. Watch till the end and at the top right of the screen you will see the fish swimming back down after having his pride hurt.
[youtube:2l74r3xr]http://www.youtube.com/v/L6to0mBWlxM&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2l74r3xr]

Then there was this last one where the fish gulps my minnow off of the bottom. I was excited to have another fish on camera that I caught that after I released him I went to stop the recording. Dangit I wished I would have left it because if you watch the video all the way to the end, you will see why. (I caught him too)
[youtube:2l74r3xr]http://www.youtube.com/v/KBBPucB00XY&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2l74r3xr]

I really wish I had more battery power in the laptop but when it is below 0 the battery goes quickly. I saw something that was amazing and have a friend to prove it cuz he saw it with me. I had a fish come right in front of the camera where I had my bait set up, open his mouth and put it all around my bait. It was totally in his mouth but he did not bite down on it. He was totally toying with me. 
Well it was a good day of fishing and I must say my fishing partner did an excellent job of saving our lives as we started sliding out of control on the road into the bay. Be careful on that road as it is way slick...pretty much ice.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

That is so cool to see the fish actually taking the bait. Thanks for the fun videos.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent videos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks again for the video. I am definitely new to ice fishing as I have only gone twice, but your videos make it pretty clear that it is important to stay on your poles and keep jigging!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice footage that 2nd fish in the second video looks like a monster... How did you guys do up there on Satruday? I am guessing you had more fun than I did hosting a princess tea party for 12 little girls...


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet stuff !! it is always fun to see what things are really like down there! Thanks!


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I caught 6 and none out of the slot. Biggest around 20" I had one that looked smaller and I thought might be able to go in the pan but I put a tape on it and it turns out to be 17" Sure do get spoiled at the berry when a 17" looks like a small fish. Orvis I am sure the tea party was plenty exciting. :roll: Better to have lasting memories with your kiddies as those times don't come again.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

thats awesome!


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Emerald2008 said:


> thats awesome!


The confidential section is cool and all, but...


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

Gameface said:


> Emerald2008 said:
> 
> 
> > thats awesome!
> ...


See all the good things the confidential forum has brought to us?

P.S. Hope you noticed I'm still sitting out in the cold, having resisted the urge to spew out a bunch of such posts...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

those are pretty neat. I fish blind and always wondered what was going on down there.


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

That is so cool!! If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera/setup are you using?


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

It's an underwater camera used for ice fishing with a rca out that I plug into my laptop. I am hoping to get some footage in the summer time of some bass this year.


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks. Do you by any chance know where the best place to get one is?


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

ebay is where i got mine


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Man, I'm with everybody else on this one, thanks for sharing. That brings a smile to my face to watch those fish approaching that bait......


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah thanks for spending the time and money to set that up. I read this at work a while back and work doesn't let me see the Youtubes, so today I checked it out at home...sweet stuff, will definitely change some of how I fish in the future.


----------

